# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Montipora X

## Julio Macieira

Pois... Sabemos que é uma Montipora...mas....Q?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Montipora capitata é o meu palpite
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Minha ideia seria Montipora verrucosa.

http://www2.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/...0pages/280.htm

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Estou junto com o Roberto, é uma verrucosa!  :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Inclino-me mais para _Montipora vietnamensis_

----------


## João Soares

_Montipora confusa_ penso eu de que...

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Se ela for encrostante tambem diria Montipora verrucosa!
Já tive uma e é muito identica.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas,
> 
> Se ela for encrostante tambem diria Montipora verrucosa!
> Já tive uma e é muito identica.


Eu para ser sincero........não sei :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

E olha que procurei, mas as fotos colocadas :Cool:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

_Montipora confusa_ e _Montipora vietnamensis_ não é! :yb668:  

Eu inclino-me para _Montipora verrucosa_ como já foi dito! :SbOk:

----------

